# My 2010 Scirocco engine clean



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Few quick pictures of my first attempt at cleaning my engine bay. I have been wanting to do this for a while now but was always reluctant to attack it with water from a hose, however after reading many threads I decided to give it a go:

Few before shots








As you can see, it wasn't bad to start with, considering I have never done it before:

















I followed some people's advice and covered all the electrics I could see with cling film, then a good spray with citrus pre-wash diluted about 1-4, agitated with brushes, then washed with AF lather and a micro fibre.

Then came the bum twitching time - hosing the lot off with water from the hose. I didn't use a pressure washer, instead just using the hose with my finger over the end to form a spray. Carefully washed everything off then dried as much as I could with MF cloths before removing the cling film and turning the engine over to make sure I hadn't drowned anything important - thankfully it started first time and purred like a kitten :thumb:

So after a couple of hours I was left with this:









All rubber and plastics finished with Auto Finesse Revive:









Very pleased with my first attempt and wont have the same trepidation when doing it next time.









Thanks for looking, any comments welcome.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

I have a 2.0 TSi. It gets pressure washed at a low pressure and its fine. I don't even cover the electrics.

Modern engines are pretty watertight.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

I've heard & read that you can use a pressure washer and to be honest I think I will next time. Despite the good results I got this time there are still a couple of hard to reach areas that didn't look much better & I could tell they looked greasy! So next time maybe an Undiluted citrus prewash on these particular areas followed by a good jet wash to really get the job done :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Warriors2013 said:


> I've heard & read that you can use a pressure washer and to be honest I think I will next time. Despite the good results I got this time there are still a couple of hard to reach areas that didn't look much better & I could tell they looked greasy! So next time maybe an Undiluted citrus prewash on these particular areas followed by a good jet wash to really get the job done :thumb:


I would use a good degreaser on those areas that are greasy. I'm not sure, but i don't think the citrus prewash will work on engine grime and grease.

I would still cover the dipstick, electric connections and alternator.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice job, like you say sometimes its a bit squeeky bum time doing an engine bay! But rewarding next time you open the bonnet and it looks the part:thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice results


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice result.

Davy


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks good. Engines look so good for such minimal work. I power hose VW engines daily at work and haven't had one stop yet. Pretty safe. I soak them in G101, then power wash it off, then dress with High style while its still wet. Takes five minutes but looks like you've spent half a day on it.


----------

